# Good Mobile ph upto rs 6000



## Vivek.28 (May 23, 2008)

Hi !
Can  nyone advice me for a new mobile for upto rs 6000, shud have decent sound n camera (prefer 2 or  1.3 mp).......also consider bundled things....


----------



## Hrishikesh (May 23, 2008)

Hi 

can nyone help me for shell scripting??


----------



## krates (May 23, 2008)

sony ericson Z550I 

1.3 mega pixel camera
good sound

sony ericson w300i

superb sound

nokia 3500 classic

all rounder

Nokia 5300 xpress music

good sound

LG - Dynamite KG300

No idea

thanks
krates


----------



## saurabhpatel (May 23, 2008)

former  lg dynamite300 owner +2mp camera decent with lots of options​+music player with good ergonomic earphone good quality   playback(only mp3)​+video player with rew/ff upto 8x and seeking (3gp/mp4)​+fm radio with recording​+bluetooth wih a2dp (never got to try)

+ best screen in class 240X320, 1.9inches translate into crispiest screen. ​-no themes ​-slow interface​-java games take an eternity to load​-only version 1.2 bluetooth

-Charge daily  if used to play videos
​Also
no neeed for drivers to tranfer files (all extension) from PC
usb charging
soft camera shutter with mirror but no lens protector


----------



## k_blues24 (May 23, 2008)

Sonyericsson Z550i W300i 
Also look 4 some second hand options with warrenty+bill & go to service center update it


----------



## desiibond (May 23, 2008)

dude. Just increase your budget to 6.6k and get 6233 phone. Superb phone and nothing comes close to it.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 23, 2008)

+1 for 6233, but if you cant increase your budget, then W300i or 5300 or 3500c


----------

